# OFFICIAL: 2019 Chevy Cruze gets minor updates. Details inside...



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Can't say I'm a fan of the new nose with even more chrome. I do however love the hatch tail lights! Looking forward to seeing the LED treatment on those and what they look like. I see a tail light upgrade in my near future


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

The refresh seems similar to the midcycle refresh of the 1st gen, add more chrome. I'm the same way, don't like the chrome on the grille. But, man, the RS grill looks better, I bet it would look great on a dark color. It looks like by adding auto climate control to the LT now, and adding the option of remote start and cruise to the LS, they are planning on making the LS the volume seller.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I'm interested to see what they do with the CVT. GM just announced the Malibus with the 1.5 turbo loose the 6 speed auto in favor of a CVT. If GM makes the 1.5 turbo and CVT standard in the Cruze I see that as a huge mistake. 

I think the regular automatic is a selling point in the Cruze...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm hoping they do a blackout package with all the chrome. I do like the new front end, though.

The new MyLink 3 is _very_ nice. I love my MyLink 2, and the new one is even better. Just as quick and fluid, but nicely updated and very easy to use.


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

MP81 said:


> I'm hoping they do a blackout package with all the chrome. The removal of the manual is pretty dissapointing - especially on the diesel.
> 
> The new MyLink 3 is _very_ nice. I love my MyLink 2, and the new one is even better. Just as quick and fluid, but nicely updated and very easy to use.



Am I missing something? When I read the press release, it says "6 speed manual" for both gas and diesel.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Other "releases" I've seen all said there was no longer a manual...but reading GM's, I see there is...so I'm not sure what to believe. I was hoping they wouldn't ditch the manual, so maybe they aren't.


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Other "releases" I've seen all said there was no longer a manual...but reading GM's, I see there is...so I'm not sure what to believe. I was hoping they wouldn't ditch the manual, so maybe they aren't.


Yea I understand. Weren't those based on speculation surrounding the VIN data?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Originally, yes, but these latest ones all were accompanied by the official pictures and what not.


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

No automatic braking for front crash avoidance? Larger cars like the Chrysler 300 offer this, I thought this would be an option on all vehicles by now.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

My wife's 15 Equinox has collision alert, and in the past 6 months 3 times it has warned us we were about to hit something, and there was nothing around us. It shut the cruise control off and kind of shocked us. I guess that's the point, but I wish it was more accurate. Hopefully the tech has gotten better over the past 3 years.



frankh said:


> No automatic braking for front crash avoidance? Larger cars like the Chrysler 300 offer this, I thought this would be an option on all vehicles by now.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

neile300c said:


> My wife's 15 Equinox has collision alert, and in the past 6 months 3 times it has warned us we were about to hit something, and there was nothing around us. It shut the cruise control off and kind of shocked us. I guess that's the point, but I wish it was more accurate. Hopefully the tech has gotten better over the past 3 years.


Mine false-alarms at nothing at least once every 2 weeks.


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

Anyone notice that the bowtie moved from upper grill to between the grills like the Malibu has it? It was one way I could tell right away the difference between the two! I don't like the larger lower corners black areas on this new cruze.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Don't like it at all. This huge gaping hole up in front with a huge mesh revealing the "pretty" internals WTF? Let's use the same old fog lights and make them fit into a new environment somehow, regardless how it looks.
The current bumpers picked up the body lines very well and it matched rather good. Now they ruin it with the new design while the rest of the body remains unchanged. Total disharmony.
Great now i am gonna be stuck with this ****, since they didn't release the RS package here yet. I hope the rear bumper remains unchanged at least.
Looking forward to the tail lights tough.

EDIT*
Just realized the tail lights are shown in the video. Don't like them either. Now they lost character without the two white squares. Looks like generic japanese/korean with a touch of Audi light bar pattern.
Thanks, Chevy... complete disappointment and failure.


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

https://youtu.be/PoBY_uTcNGs. Hatchback and sedan a good look see. The more I look at them, the more I dislike it, like my 2017 lt RS sedan way better!


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

http://autoweek.com/article/car-news/heres-your-2019-chevrolet-cruze-and-spark. "Chevy also cut half of the ways to build the Cruze, making the ordering and the building process both easier. "


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

http://www.nydailynews.com/autos/ne...-cruze-spark-design-refresh-article-1.3918833. "Unfortunately, some bad news is served alongside the upgrades to the 2019 Cruze - Chevrolet has confirmed that going forward, the compact vehicle will no longer be offered with a manual transmission, because according to the automaker, a measly 2% of Cruze buyers opted to row their own gears."


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/2...ud-based-infotainment-and-styling-tweaks-news 
"Inside is Chevrolet’s new Infotainment 3 system, which is a reskinned version of Cadillac’s latest version of CUE. It’s controlled by a 7.0-inch touchscreen that also responds to swiping gestures and is standard across the line. Higher trims with navigation can store and load user profiles from the cloud, allowing transfer of a driver’s home screen, audio presets, saved destinations, and contacts into any compatible Chevy. Wireless software updates and live traffic are also included. Elsewhere, the interior design is carryover, save for a new brown leatherette on the Premier and additional black trim on all models.

Chevrolet also is a little more generous with equipment. The Premier now adds automated emergency braking with pedestrian detection to the suite of driver assists (most of which aren’t available on lesser models) and standard automatic climate control. Remote start is now standard on the LT, and a heated steering wheel is a new option.


The two engines and two automatic transmissions stay the same, but the six-speed manual is no longer (GM cited a take rate of just a couple percent). The turbocharged 1.4-liter inline-four with 153 horsepower and 177 lb-ft of torque pairs with a six-speed automatic, and Chevrolet is estimating its fuel economy as up to 40 mpg highway for the sedan, 38 mpg for the hatchback. The 137-hp 1.6-liter turbo-diesel with its sturdy 240 lb-ft is expected to offer even better fuel economy, at up to 47 mpg with the diesel-exclusive nine-speed automatic. That’s impressive, except the 2018 Cruze diesel sedan with the manual posted a 52-mpg highway rating.

Expect the first 2019 Cruze models on sale by the fall. In states like Michigan where front license plates aren’t required, they’ll look even better."


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.thecarconnection.com/overview/chevrolet_cruze_2019 (the 2017 hatchback was 5 inches shorter than the sedan, I could feel the difference in the driver's seat! The 2019 hatchback is 8 inches shorter!)

"The Cruze hatchback’s wheelbase stretches the same 106.3 inches as the sedan’s, but its truncated rear end shaves a hefty 8 inches off of its overall length. So much for hatchback utility."

" The sport-styled RS trim package available on higher Cruze trim levels now features black wheels and emblems."
( If you look in the video I shared above you can see the shortness around the gas tank door compared to the sedan it's very short there, so is the trunk smaller or inside for passengers?)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Chevrolet also is a little more generous with equipment. The Premier now adds automated emergency braking with pedestrian detection to the suite of driver assists (most of which aren’t available on lesser models) and standard automatic climate control. Remote start is now standard on the LT, and a heated steering wheel is a new option.


Finally!

I am kinda surprised the diesel manual was axed after only 1 year, but not that surprised about the 1.4T manual being axed - it wasn't good paired with the Gen 2 motor. The automatic keeps the engine much more in its powerband without enormous ratio changes between the gears. I would like to see the 9AT in the 1.4T Premier, though.


----------



## JunkieXL (Nov 24, 2017)

I like the updates, makes me almost wish I waited now. Upgraded infotainment looks nice. Remote start etc. now standard on LT trims, LED accented taillights, yet for some odd reason, Chevy won't ditch the **** Halogens up front to LED's like everyone else. The halos kill the look against the bright white of the LED DRL's....not to mention they have abysmal downfield range. 

They should also put "Updated LE2 pistons, now come standard" too haha.


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Finally!
> 
> I am kinda surprised the diesel manual was axed after only 1 year, but not that surprised about the 1.4T manual being axed
> 
> ...


----------



## pjdvd24 (Feb 28, 2018)

2019 appears to have auto only. diesel owners will be pissed at the mpg hit.

https://carbuzz.com/news/2019-chevrolet-cruze-goes-all-automatic-all-the-time


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I think it looks pretty good. The gill reminds me a little of the 1970 Camaro. It had a big mouth grill like that too. 

GM is often a follower when it comes to design, and the big mouth grills have been on a lot of cars in the past 5 years. GM has been slowly moving us in that direction.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Considering the manual made up only about 2% of Cruze sales, I don't think it'll be as bad - however, I do think it made up a larger percentage of diesel sales - but I'd still expect only 10% at max.

To me though - the transmission already exists...it costs nothing to keep it...and you made a big deal about the 52 mpg highway figure for the 6MT diesel...and then remove it two years later? Pretty stupid.

Looks like they've since updated the press release on their site to no longer include the manual.


----------



## cruze999 (Feb 2, 2013)

I thought the gaping hole in the front grill was hideous when Toyota/Lexus did it years ago...and now it looks like ALL the manufactures are taking their styling cues.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It appears to be "the theme" these days. At least it's a little more interesting than some other manufactuers' attempts at it. Toyota's are god-**** hideous, and Lexus...well...they look like Predator. And that is not meant as a compliment.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

cruze999 said:


> I thought the gaping hole in the front grill was hideous when Toyota/Lexus did it years ago...and now it looks like ALL the manufactures are taking their styling cues.



AMEN! I still make fun of the Camrys' when I pass one. YUCK!


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

God this upsets me so much. Half-assed butchery completely ruined it. I hope Chevy reads this and the person in charge gets stoned.

Coming:








Chinese aftermarket:








Audi:








As for the white/red arrangement:







KIA (they actually have an unique illumination pattern) representative for a dozen of others.

If you can't come up with something original and must copy others, do it at least right. Even the Chinese knockoffs look better and are full LED. Why the **** you have to push the fresh-up anyway so soon? Was the deadline necessarily so tight that there wasn't room for ingenuity?
You trying to recover the decreasing sales with that? I don't think so!

For sure glad i already own one.

To be continued... (debunking the front fascia in the next episode)


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IPhantom said:


> God this upsets me so much. Half-assed butchery completely ruined it. I hope Chevy reads this and the person in charge gets stoned.


Given that this redesign was probably done *multiple years* back, I'd say they A) won't read it, B) don't care, and C) won't do that.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

IPhantom said:


> God this upsets me so much. Half-assed butchery completely ruined it. I hope Chevy reads this and the person in charge gets stoned.
> 
> Coming:
> View attachment 260090
> ...


Any source / links for those Chinese tails that are specific to the hatch?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

quailallstar said:


> Any source / links for those Chinese tails that are specific to the hatch?


If you talking about Gen 2, there are none yet as far as i know. Hatch doesn't sell well here. For Gen 1 there are some though.


----------



## wildabouthorses (Jan 7, 2018)

Interesting the 2019 Camaro has the cruze's honeycomb grill style


----------



## CruzeRS88 (Jun 25, 2013)

Would like to see this be the Redline Edition for the 2019 model


----------



## eegad (Feb 3, 2012)

Yuck. Nope, not a fan of that huge ugly gaping front grill.


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

wildabouthorses said:


> 2019 Chevy Cruze and Spark: Here's all the updates. "Chevy also cut half of the ways to build the Cruze, making the ordering and the building process both easier. "


What exactly does this mean? It sounds like a lot less customer choice and more bundling of features some people don’t want. How do you find this out other than waiting for the new models to be orderable? Any idea when this might be?


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

Does this mean the 8” infotainment system is gone on all models including premier?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

No, the 7" is just standard, the 8" being the optional one - but both running the same infotainment level this time.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

rnbarg said:


> What exactly does this mean? It sounds like a lot less customer choice and more bundling of features some people don’t want. How do you find this out other than waiting for the new models to be orderable? Any idea when this might be?


I think it is an similar approach like in China. You have exactly 6 trim levels, no options. Toyota in Japan does something similar so that they are able to deliver your car from the day of order in just one week.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Still annoyed the gen 2/2.5 doesn't get 18" wheels unless you optionally get them, or get the RS package....it makes Premier (non-RS) look much less....."premium" than gen 1/1.5 LTZs looked.


----------



## rnbarg (Apr 27, 2018)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Still annoyed the gen 2/2.5 doesn't get 18" wheels unless you optionally get them, or get the RS package....it makes Premier (non-RS) look much less....."premium" than gen 1/1.5 LTZs looked.


what is a gen2/2.5?


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

rnbarg said:


> what is a gen2/2.5?


Per my understanding this would be Gen 2:







Never sold anywhere outside of China, only built for 2 years.
Gen 2.5 would be the current one - a extensive refresh based on the model above.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

rnbarg said:


> what is a gen2/2.5?


In the states we have gen 1 and gen 2. I was saying gen2/2.5 to mean the CURRENT 2016.5-2018 / the NEW (slightly refreshed) 2019+


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

IPhantom said:


> Per my understanding this would be Gen 2:
> View attachment 261441
> 
> Never sold anywhere outside of China, only built for 2 years.
> Gen 2.5 would be the current one - a extensive refresh based on the model above.


Correct, but here in the states, when only talking about our Cruzes, we just say gen 1 to gen 2, if we skipped numbers some people would likely be confused not realizing different models existed elsewhere.

I broke down gen 1 (2011-2016) into two parts because (15-16) were technically different
and gen 2 (2016.5-2018) and (2019+) into their own "halves" of a generation.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Correct, but here in the states, when only talking about our Cruzes, we just say gen 1 to gen 2, if we skipped numbers some people would likely be confused not realizing different models existed elsewhere.
> 
> I broke down gen 1 (2011-2016) into two parts because (15-16) were technically different
> and gen 2 (2016.5-2018) and (2019+) into their own "halves" of a generation.


Yeah i know. I got you. Reminds me of the good old times when there was every year an extensive redesign and you would no exactly what it is by year. These refreshes make all of the above technically still Gen 2.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yeah, I prefer when they go 4 years and then do a total redesign, rather than less time with small refreshes and then redesigns.....I get why they do it, cuz when you buy a car and 2 years later they refresh it, you may want to buy the refreshed model, and so on and so forth.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

anthonysmith93 said:


> ..I get why they do it, cuz when you buy a car and 2 years later they refresh it, you may want to buy the refreshed model, and so on and so forth.


I doubt anyone would do that, they rather get pissed for owning an "old" car already.
That refreshment so early is completely unnecessary. Luckily they made that thing so ugly that it doesn't bother me much. I can't recall any car where the refreshment actually looked worse.
4 years is a responsable time frame to dust off the portfolio.


----------



## Breakout2013 (Apr 28, 2018)

Would love to see a two door version.


----------

